# 50x: Christmas is almost here, where's the software?



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Anyone heard anything on the software for the 50x series? I really want slow mo and a sort for timers.

Does anyone know if the new software will allow hitting INFO on a timer and get something other than a stupid help screen (DISH ARE YOU READING THIS?)

I would also like the ability to delete a single search item, not the whole entire list. 

I would like the search and themes to display only the shows I am subbed to. Better yet, only shows from the currently selected Favorites. I don't need to see 234 programs in RED. 

Also, my TV/VIDEO button no longer works since the last 167 "upgrade".

I frequently get "No info" on some channels in the guide.

I still get kicked to Live sometimes when trying to set a timer from the guide.

Quite often, hitting INFO on the PVR recordings will show a description, but when watching the show, INFO says "Description not available" HUH?

When hitting the Browse button while playing back a recording, lots of times I will get the incorrect program displayed.

On the positive side, I have not had a single timer misfire. Overall, the 501 has become a somewhat stable machine. It still requires a power button reset every 2-3 weeks to keep it's brains active, but other than that it's working quite well.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have had tv/video issues as well with a 501, I had seen where a few others had some issues too with that. If you have the 'No Info Available' shown in the guide, then it must be that your hard drive does not have the info downloaded into it.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Jacob, I get the No Info at random. I will have a full 9 day guide and sometimes when I pop open the EPG, No Info. If I scroll forward, I will have the info, it's odd how it will lose it for the current time slot. It usually returns soon, so I don't know what's going on.


----------



## bubbaj0eb0b (Dec 17, 2002)

I was wondering the same thing...about all the posts I see
are related to the 721. Do the 50x's have the same priority
from Dish or do the concentrate on the 721's since they are
the newer receiver? I have a 508 and want some new
functionality...I am missing my Ultimate Tv.


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *<----- Bush converts to Muslim.*


I think you mean "*Islam*", right?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish does concentrate on its newer premium products first, that is how they had done in the past as well. I think one reason is because they are able to do more with these receivers. Another reason is that there are fewer users of these receivers therefore it is like a test before it gets released to the lower level receivers.

There will not be any software before Christmas for the 501, 508


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't forget, the 721 has a much smaller installed user base than the 50x family, and they tend to release stuff in stages. Anyone want to start a pool as to when the next firmware will be released? My prediction.... first units will receive the upgrade on Friday, December 20th.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I hope you're right Z'Loth


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *When hitting the Browse button while playing back a recording, lots of times I will get the incorrect program displayed.*


It is showing what is currently playing on the last-tuned or currently recording channel. Browse is supposed to, and on the 501 when playing a recording used to, show title information for what is currently being viewed on the top banner and other channels on the bottom. This problem was introduced in P135. 13 months and 9 upgrades later it remains unresolved.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

While I have heard nothing official I am guessing that 501/508 users will get their update later this week.

We are working to have Chris Blount or Steve Mehs become a point person with the Echostar 501 team. And we hope to soon provide you with the same level of information and support that we currently offer with the 721.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Adrian_R _
> *
> 
> I think you mean "Islam", right?  *


Sure, shows you how much I know about religion. :lol:


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobaBird _
> *It is showing what is currently playing on the last-tuned or currently recording channel. Browse is supposed to, and on the 501 when playing a recording used to, show title information for what is currently being viewed on the top banner and other channels on the bottom. This problem was introduced in P135. 13 months and 9 upgrades later it remains unresolved. *


This works properly most of the time, but sometimes hitting Browse will display the WRONG program and hitting CANCEL is supposed to show what I am viewing but it will show the wrong program as well.

While we are on this thread, I would like to ask the Dish lurkers to consider the following enhancements to the visual display of the 50x series:

Move the position of the Pause Icon to the lower right hand corner of the screen, make it transparent and make it dissappear after 5 seconds of Pause.

Move the progress bar to the bottom of the screen, make it transparent and please put some time indicators in.

Give us the ability to turn of Mr. Blinky.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Scott,
Great work on the 721. It would be a HUGE step forward for Dish to allow one of your members to beta test the new software for the 501/8's.

Keep up the good work
Steve


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I think as we have shown with the 721 we can help cut Echostar support costs when they release new software. 

While I understnad not everyone with a 501 or 721 comes here the amount of questions and problems we solved save Echostar lots of money just in 800 number costs alone.

We are happy to help out. And I am glad many people are now coming here first for support with their Dish Network problems.


----------



## Mike Gavasheli (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *
> ...
> Move the position of the Pause Icon to the lower right hand corner of the screen, make it transparent and make it dissappear after 5 seconds of Pause.
> ...


It is possible to make Pause disappear, but the following will work only when pausing current show, not if it ended already.

Press Pause (if you haven't paused it yet), then Right Arrow, Select.

Mike


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If it cuts costs for them then why dont they tell more people to come here to this forum or other forums while on the phone with them or put it on their website, or mention it regularly on the consumer chats, or put it up before and after a consumer chat? Why not mention it with the monthly bills or with the systems? I would think that they would accept the free information and support for customers if it helps them out that much?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> It is possible to make Pause disappear, but the following will work only when pausing current show, not if it ended already.
> 
> Press Pause (if you haven't paused it yet), then Right Arrow, Select.


Thanks, Mike, I didn't know this one. But my point is, we shouldn't have to do this, it should be automatic.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If you press PAUSE then the right or left arrow, it will go away by itself, pressing SELECT does nothing. When you use the new framing functions it will go away but when you press PAUSE it will not.


----------



## Mike Gavasheli (Mar 24, 2002)

Jacob, with current software if you press pause and right arrow, you get browse banners. They will stay for a LONG time unless you press Select. Try it and you know what I mean.

By the way, this trick will stop working in a few days


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I was messing around with it and there was no difference, and it did not stay on there for a long time, it just stayed on there for a few seconds. It did lock up on me though and now I have to do a reboot by pressing the power button down for several seconds. If I turn it off then turn it back on it gets stuck in PAUSE. 

There sure are some bugs in this software. The glitchy playback every so often, the delay in picture/sound with these new features, what just happened, and other things I cannot think of.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

_"Move the progress bar to the bottom of the screen, make it transparent and please put some time indicators in."_

Its current position covers most opening credits. I agree, move it and make it translucent. Another problem related to time indicators is that it doesn't update frequently enough. 300x playback updates just as often as 4x making it hard to determine how close to the end you are.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Happy Birthday BobaBird!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Thanks but look where I'm spending it. I gotta get me a life!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *My prediction.... first units will receive the upgrade on Friday, December 20th. *


Guess I was wrong then. Maybe January 3rd.... right when I go on vacation.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Maybe we misunderstood? I guess Dish meant Christmas 2003. Does anyone have faith that Dish will get us the updated features before their self imposed deadline of "before Christmas" or will we hear apologies on they next Tech Forum? Only time will tell... Only 29+ hours left!

Best regards, Adam Okula.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I do not remember them saying on the last chat that the 501, 508 would receive these type of upgrades by Christmas of 2002 ?


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Jacob,

I still have the Tech Forum recorded, I'll try to play it back soon, but I believe they said for 501/508 before Christmas too. I'll let you know.

Best regards, Adam Okula.


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

I guess that strange black dust on my 501's yesterday morning was the coal from Charlie ;-(


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Sorry, the Tech Forum was not protected and got erased. Anyone else have it recorded? Were 50? owners also promised a software update "before Christmas?

Best regards, Adam Okula.


----------



## bkosman (Jul 16, 2002)

I didn't have the Tech Forum recorded but did find the summary at:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9480

The Nov 12 Tech Chat summary does say that the 501/508 and 721 will have the software updates "before Christmas". I guess Mark Jackson and Dave Kummer were 33 to 50% correct for a change.

Bob


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

50% correct. The 501 and 508, with the exception of the hard drive, is the same unit.


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

There is another diference also between the 501 and 508. My 508 came with an extra UHF remote.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I KNEW we would not get it for the 501, 508 by Christmas.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bkosman _
> *I didn't have the Tech Forum recorded but did find the summary at:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9480
> ...


I guess we'll have to settle for 33% to 50% correct, afterall it's an improvement!


----------



## ehostler (Dec 30, 2002)

On the October Charlie Chat, the tech people said by Christmas. Charlie said that would probably mean mid to late January.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They quit including the second extra remotes with the 508 I have heard, it was a limited time promotion for a free second room hook-up to the same receiver (the 508) because of the UHF capabilities.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I purchased a 508 at CompuUSA. Box was factory sealed and came with only one remote.


----------



## bearklaw (Jan 3, 2003)

My 508, direct from Dish a few weeks ago (took advantage of their $199 offer) only came with one remote.


----------

